# Como Mejorar el rendimiento de un Nissan Sentra JX 1994?



## arpia (Aug 24, 2004)

Hola, 

Veo que la comunidad Hispana esta al dia con el tema de las modificaciones y fashion cars. Soy angel, mi nick es arpia (harpia) (aguila del escudo de Panama). Me gustaria obtener mas informacion de que cosas puedo modificarle a mi Nissan Sentra JX 1994. 

Intente ponerle un Intake el cual no funciono, porque mi carro usa carburador, asi es que antes de invertir quiero conocer piezas y que me compartan sus experiencias.


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

header, cables , msd, tuberia de escape mas ancha y directa ,cabezote porteado / pulido y un trabajito en el carburador y la volante..... y estaras andando responsablemente comparado a carros similares.
:cheers: 

ya despues tendrias q averiguar si hay cams , pistone y clutch racing. para tu carro....

pero preparate a bajarte del bus....


----------



## arpia (Aug 24, 2004)

Oficial...!!! Gracias por la info. :thumbup: la verdad es que quiero poner mi carro bien pretty, no me interesa tanto el fashion ware... mas bien el performance. Por ello, Seguire tus consejos a ver como me va.

En cuanto a bajarme del bus.. cuenta con ello... :cheers: 

Angel.


----------

